# Amtrak Timetables and Train Information



## jis (Jan 8, 2022)

This is a place for collecting links to sites that are known to provide useful timetable (old and current) and train status + dynamic maps information. This is placed both in Amtrak Information and Amtrak FAQ and First Time Rider Forums so as to make them easily available and ready to hand. We will try our best to keep these updated with the latest. If you would like something added to this list please PM the poster of this post.

*Timetable links:*

Amtrak Current Timetables (Rail Passenger Association)
Amtrak Train Schedule and Timetable Page (Amtrak)
Amtrak Timetable Archive (Juckins/ASMAD)
Amtrak Timetables Collection (AmtrakTimeTables)
Museum of Amtrak Timetables (Timetables.org) Historical, not current.
*Train Status Links:*

Amtrak Train Status (Amtrak) Click on the Status Tab near the right top corner of the page and then enter your information about what you are looking for.
Amtrak Train Status (Transitdocs)
Amtrak Train Status History (ASMAD)
Amtrak Train Status (RailRats)
*Live Maps:*

Amtrak Track your Train (Amtrak)
Amtrak Status Map (Dixieland)
Amtrak/VIA Live Map (Transitdocs)
Amtrak Train Status (RailRats)
*Route Guides:*

Amtrak Route Guides Page (Amtrak)
Amtrak Route Guides and More (Travel with Kev)
Amtrak Route Guides (Amtrak Connect)
Amtrak Long Distanced Route Guides (Juckins/ASMAD)
Route Guides (AmtrakTimeTables)
*General Amtrak Information:*

Amtrak Guide (Amtrak) Information on stations, routes and directions
Amtrak Trains (OpenStreetMap Wiki) Very useful information about Amtrak trains presented in a nicely interconnected way.
Refurbished Superliners: Amtrak Media page about the Superliner Refurbishment Program that is in progress. Includes photos of refurbished car interiors.
Amtrak Car Diagrams (Craig Mashburn) Diagrams of layout of Amtrak passenger cars


----------

